# Custom Humidior for Guy Fieri preview



## christianbaeckhumidors (Aug 10, 2010)

hey guys!

here is a preview of a custom humidor im building for Guy Fieri of the Food Network.
the humidor body is ebony/ Rosewood Sandos with European Sycamore.
His skull logo is marquetry veneer inlay with different wood veneers.














More pictures to come of the finish humidor!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Christian,
Very nice work and thanks for sharing.
Stop on by the New Puffer Fish forum and say hello


----------



## christianbaeckhumidors (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks asmartbull i will!!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Christian
thanks for sharing this! Looks great. I love watching Guy on DD&D, gets me hungry every time!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

that is a very good looking Humi


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool - love Guy on DDD - didn't know he smoked cigars = now I want to BOMB HIM!!


----------



## christianbaeckhumidors (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!
yeah DD&D is a great show i wish i had his job!!! haha


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very cool - love Guy on DDD - didn't know he smoked cigars = now I want to BOMB HIM!!


That would be the bomb! ound: Do it! I dare you 

Christan, that humidor is beautiful. The ebony/rosewood is veneer right? What substrates do you use?

Awesome marquetry inlay :thumb:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very cool - love Guy on DDD - didn't know he smoked cigars = now I want to BOMB HIM!!


Beautiful humi, talk about craftsmanship!

I like Guy and I didn't know he smoked cigars either, now I like him even more. 
We need to get him signed up on Puff!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Vitulla said:


> Christian
> thanks for sharing this! Looks great. I love watching Guy on DD&D, gets me hungry every time!


Me too! Thanks for the preview.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Bombing celebs?
Hmmmmm.... now I am thinking


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Hate to say I clicked on thisthread expecting it to be another dragon humidor.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/303735-dragon-humidor-jeremy-simpson.html
But that was a sweet looking box. Great Job!


----------



## christianbaeckhumidors (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you so much everybody!!!!
and have a Merry Christmass!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very cool - love Guy on DDD - didn't know he smoked cigars = now I want to BOMB HIM!!


i dig the way you think!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very cool - love Guy on DDD - didn't know he smoked cigars = now I want to BOMB HIM!!





Michigan_Moose said:


> Bombing celebs?
> Hmmmmm.... now I am thinking


Bombing Guy Fieri would be EPIC!!! Who wants to do the research for his address? I say we put together a massive group bomb with an official invite to Puff and instructions for setting up a coolerdor!


----------



## capitan44 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, awesome humidor. Nice website too. I may need to get you to make me a custom humidor some day!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

oldmso54 said:


> very cool - love guy on ddd - didn't know he smoked cigars = now i want to bomb him!!





michigan_moose said:


> bombing celebs?
> Hmmmmm.... Now i am thinking





shuckins said:


> i dig the way you think!





astatejb said:


> bombing guy fieri would be epic!!! Who wants to do the research for his address? I say we put together a massive group bomb with an official invite to puff and instructions for setting up a coolerdor! :d


i want to bomb guy fieri and i want to bomb him *now*!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> i want to bomb guy fieri and i want to bomb him *now*!!!


We could send the sticks to Christian (including a few for him, for his troubles of course.) and have him give/send them to Guy with the humi...

Beautiful humi by the way!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very cool - love Guy on DDD - didn't know he smoked cigars = now I want to BOMB HIM!!





Michigan_Moose said:


> Bombing celebs?
> Hmmmmm.... now I am thinking





shuckins said:


> i dig the way you think!





AStateJB said:


> Bombing Guy Fieri would be EPIC!!! Who wants to do the research for his address? I say we put together a massive group bomb with an official invite to Puff and instructions for setting up a coolerdor!





AStateJB said:


> We could send the sticks to Christian (including a few for him, for his troubles of course.) and have him give/send them to Guy with the humi...
> 
> Beautiful humi by the way!


Already sent him a visitor message saying exactly that = no response.... YET!!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> i want to bomb guy fieri and i want to bomb him *now*!!!


Hopefully this will help a little. I am a part of an online woodworking community and someone there made Guy a spoon. He states he sent it to his company "Knuckle Sandwich" and I found some info on that company here. There is also a link to his agent on that contact page with a phone number. Maybe you can give them a call? Good luck


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Hopefully this will help a little. I am a part of an online woodworking community and someone there made Guy a spoon. He states he sent it to his company "Knuckle Sandwich" and I found some info on that company here. There is also a link to his agent on that contact page with a phone number. Maybe you can give them a call? Good luck


Cool - thanks Eric!!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Very cool! I wonder what he smokes...


----------



## christianbaeckhumidors (Aug 10, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Cool - thanks Eric!!


yes the best way is send it to his company Knuckle Sandwich.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I love Guy, I also wonder what he smokes, Id be down to bomb him. I cant kick in much right now, but I could give something for sure


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I emailed his company - got a stock (probably automated) reply back that they will look into my request ....


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

loki993 said:


> I love Guy, I also wonder what he smokes, Id be down to bomb him. I cant kick in much right now, but I could give something for sure


Whatever Loki, you don't bomb regular members let alone anyone else!.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

AStateJB said:


> Bombing Guy Fieri would be EPIC!!! Who wants to do the research for his address? I say we put together a massive group bomb with an official invite to Puff and instructions for setting up a coolerdor!


Guy's address is in my profile....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Guy's address is in my profile....


I admit... It took me a minute - - - - but that was pretty good! ROTF LMAO!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Oldmso54 said:


> I admit... It took me a minute - - - - but that was pretty good! ROTF LMAO!!


I would laugh my a$$ off if my wife called me at work and said:

"You got bombed big time today. Did you change your screen name on Puff to "Guy" from "coop"???"


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I would laugh my a$$ off if my wife called me at work and said:
> 
> "You got bombed big time today. Did you change your screen name on Puff to "Guy" from "coop"???"


LOL! LMAO!


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

very cool! nice work also


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

nice design and humidor!


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

christianbaeckhumidors said:


> hey guys!
> 
> here is a preview of a custom humidor im building for Guy Fieri of the Food Network.
> the humidor body is ebony/ Rosewood Sandos with European Sycamore.
> ...


----------

